# What is everyone working on...



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

to day.

I've gone back to my childhood in a manner of speaking in that I'm making some Christmas Decorations I used to make with my mother as a child.

I'm knitting Christmas Tree's which we then used to sew to a ribbon and hang down the window frames and down the centre of some of the inside doors.

I'm developing it to add sewn on beads and instead of ribbon I think I'm going to get my bead boxes out and sew strings of large beads between each knitted and beaded Christmas tree.

I'm then thinking I might make a strand of patchwork christimas tree's with Christmas fabric and do the same thing.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm having a blank moment and not sure what I want to knit next so am using up some of my chunky stash knitting squares and making them into a lapghan.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am working on a reversible cable scarf and have an afghan going also.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm doing a shawl


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

IM working on a baby blanket, an Irish knit hooded sweater, and I have an order for 6 pairs of sox and one hat.


----------



## NY-VA RPh (Oct 17, 2014)

I am making an afghan for my godson who is attending Colorado State. It's in his school colors.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm working on scarfs, hats, and mittens for the church but want to be trying 10 other things, as usual. I have some animals to sew up and stuff for gifts also.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm just back from holiday and struggling to find any enthusiasm for Knitting or Crocheting but I want to finish my Poppet for a Christmas present for a GT niece so I need to sort myself out.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing exciting. The never ending supply of dish cloths for my friends op shop to sell. A 'hitchhiker' scarf for me in cotton. Scrap kitten squares. Mindless stuff. But it keeps the hands busy... and reduces the stash.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Bears, Bears, and more Bears. ;-) Good thing I enjoy making them because I made 5 Titch Bears for Christmas Gifts for myself, and then had a few friends who thought it was a good idea too. Now I have orders for 3 In-Betweenie Bears and 1 more Titch Bear to get done. Pat, your bears are a HUGH hit in this neck of the woods. :thumbup:


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

1 Fair Isle sweater, 1 Aran sweater, Hitchhiker shawl, Kaleidoscope quilt, garnet necklace, Hooded scarf, and am waiting for delivery of stuff to try making a felted shawl...so excited to try something new!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I am knitting a cowl and working on Teddy bears for my twin
Great grand babies.That is due in January


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Long (80 inch) cable chunky scarf, cocoon cape, wrap cape, ballerina cardigan, school scarf, "Frozen" cap with pigtail, dog sweater, all completed in the last four weeks, and more to make.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Harmonysunrise said:


> Bears, Bears, and more Bears. ;-) Good thing I enjoy making them because I made 5 Titch Bears for Christmas Gifts for myself, and then had a few friends who thought it was a good idea too. Now I have orders for 3 In-Betweenie Bears and 1 more Titch Bear to get done. Pat, your bears are a HUGH hit in this neck of the woods. :thumbup:


What are Titch Bear's ?


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Second Fall colors cowl in bulky yarn for my other DIL and dishcloths.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I am knitting a deep bright purple large afghan for my daughter.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am working on this purple lace cowl.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

fincherlrf said:


> What are Titch Bear's ?


Titch Bear is one of Gypsycream's pattern. It's a real cutie, as all of her patterns are.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/titch-the-bear


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Featherweight sweater and a cowl made with yarn I dyed.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Harmonysunrise said:


> Titch Bear is one of Gypsycream's pattern. It's a real cutie, as all of her patterns are.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/titch-the-bear


Thank You so much
They sure are cute


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I am finishing up the last pair fingerless gloves and an afghan.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm knitting a christmas wreath . Just finished all the holly now on to mistletoe


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

My never-ending crocheted afghan. It just has to get done soon so I can start something else.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Knit diagonal baby blanket in Dippity Dots. I have to get this finished soon so I can do my Christmas scarves and another baby blanket for a January 3rd baby shower.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm working on a sweater for my grandson and a scarf for whomever needs one.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't started it yet but it well, be a scarf, hat and another blanket. Just have to get my yarns all set to go.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I am working on the replacement sweater for my son. The first one was knit out of sock yarn and felted in the wash. He loved the sweater so I agreed to do another, but he had to pick different colors. I also have my swirl dishcloth afghan going. It is not getting much time as the son is harassing me to finish his first.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I sewed up the dragon slayer hood, just have to finish weaving in the ends.


----------



## bizzielizzieuk (Oct 20, 2014)

An afghan that started like as a granny crochet scarf, that is crocheted width-ways, and it was going to be a cot blanket, but I love it so much as it grows that it will be mine


----------



## bizzielizzieuk (Oct 20, 2014)

An afghan that started like as a granny crochet scarf, that is crocheted width-ways, and it was going to be a cot blanket, but I love it so much as it grows that it will be mine


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I am crocheting some little gift bags to fill with goodies for the ladies in Bible study class. Want to make some hats and fingerless gloves to give to family.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm making a baby sweater. A young woman I work with is expecting a baby boy in January, and the shower is planned for early December. I haven't had much time to work on it lately. My older grandson has been very sick...in and out of the hospital. So I have had his younger brother, or I've been spending time with our sick little man. He is way more important than my knitting.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Prayer shawls.


----------



## Apbarr (Sep 14, 2013)

Working on a black dolman sweater


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

How much do the dishcloths sell for?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am knitting Alan Darts Nurse for a friend that is retiring from nursing but I am struggling with her hair. I cant seem to get it right under her cap.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Christmas stocking for my newlywed son's dog. Don't tell anyone I'm cross stitching a stocking for a dog.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

2 different pairs of socks. One for me and one for hubby.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm knitting teddies for charity and cowls for my children, and I've started 3 very easy quilts for grandnephews and niece, but I am itching to make another poppet.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I am into pullovers for myself .


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

I am working on socks, mittens and slippers for Christmas presents. First time making socks--wish me luck!!?


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I pray he will be better soon. 


grandmatimestwo said:


> I'm making a baby sweater. A young woman I work with is expecting a baby boy in January, and the shower is planned for early December. I haven't had much time to work on it lately. My older grandson has been very sick...in and out of the hospital. So I have had his younger brother, or I've been spending time with our sick little man. He is way more important than my knitting.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I am working on a smocked diamond design sweater for one of my grand daughters, the pattern was on the cover of Vogue Holidays 2012. I hope I get it done, always to many pots in fire this time of year, but I saw it and it had her name written all over it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

A baby blanket called "Sweet blanket" on Ravelry,
2 shawlettes, one large cowl


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried Alan Dart's Christmas decorations? They are stunning. Arne & Carlos have a book on Christmas balls too. Attagirl.


Aisles said:


> to day.
> 
> I've gone back to my childhood in a manner of speaking in that I'm making some Christmas Decorations I used to make with my mother as a child.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I just finished my second prayer shawl so now I might be able to go back to making myself the long vest or cardigan I started a couple of months ago. Am also working on dishcloths.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm working on a baby sweater for a friend. Have a grandchild coming in April so am going to do a pee coat-baby size and a few other items for his arrival. Got fingerless gloves for my barista and miniature hats I use to put tiny gifts in for my Bible class (got 12 done and 10 more to go). Got a hat for my granddaughter and another baby sweater ready to put buttons on and off it goes.
There that's all I think.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I made a shawl for a wedding, now everyone wants one. I'm busy for the year and I still want to master sweaters for 5 grandkids.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a sweater KAL that I stopped short of the sleeves in order to crochet a Christmas gift sweater for my GD, but then was asked to knit a scarf for a woman who provided Starbella yarn. She claimed it should only take an hour, but I am having a dickens of a time with needles falling out of the 6 stitches. There is difficulty in picking it back up so I've had to start over 3 times. It's one of those "never again" projects.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

More tea cosies ready for our inaugural Whorouly Village Fair this Sunday 26th October. Whorouly is a little rural 'village' situated between the Snow Road & Great Alpine Road in NE Victoria. Come & visit if you are in the area as we will be going from 9.30am till 3pm.


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

I started the arm knitting this week out of chunky yarn you can make a scarf in 30-40 mins.- after I finally realized what to do-learned from Maggie off of youtube.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

working on Asymmetric shawl for myself and V-neck sweater for my husband...almost done.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have 2 pair of socks, using thin sock yarn, that I have been knitting since March, and am determined to finish by Saturday.

Why have I not finished them yet?
It so hurts my hands to use this yarn, and I am sorry to say, I have lots more.
I enjoy making socks, but not with achy hands!!!

Also, I made my grand dog a sweater, which is skin tight! UGH!
Beginning a new one.
Youngest gs has requested a hippo for his November 11 birthday, but the patterns I have found are tiny, and he wants about an 18" one. Also the instructions are iffy for me!
(Got any, Gypsy Cream?)
I just want to knit/crochet!!!!!


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm working on an infinity scarf, a cardigan for my son-in-law and the Holden Shawl.


----------



## Karida (Sep 21, 2014)

Knitting-wise - I am working on a Chunky Stitch Jumper. A mix of Intarsia, Cables and Panels. I will post a picture when it is finished.
Had to "repair" my Knitmaster 120 Chunky Knit with Sponge bar and brushes, first. Just because I was too impatient to wait for the Intarsia Carriage for my Silver Reed SK860 DoubleKnit to arrive from ebay.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

I am knitting "little people & gnomes" for our local SPCA !! So rewarding !!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm working on the 10 Stitch blanket for my daughter. I'm using purple and "zebra print" yarn. It's a fun knit and fairly mindless knitting...except for turning the corners. At this point, I tell anyone within earshot, don't talk to me or ask me any questions, I need 10 minutes to turn this corner. LOL!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Working on a little Poppet ... name to be decided soon!


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Officially I have two sweaters on needles for myself, a bow tie, and a reversible scarf. Just got a Webs delivery with yarn for two neck warmers and have another hat to make. I'm a happy man!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm working on my third sweater for my friends in Florida. That leaves out wool as a yarn to use so I'm using a sport weight yarn to knit "A New Twist" which is a sweater with a mobius twist in front.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have just finished a couple of Christmas gifts. Ballet sweater and leg warmers for one granddaughter and a hat with horse motif for the other. I started to knit a top down sweater for myself with some hand dyed yarn in my stash when I got side tracked with bun covers for the dancer.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I am working on Christmas presents as follows: scarves for granddaughters (2), afghan blocks to crochet together for one grandson (dishcloth square patterns-varied), afghan blocks for second grandson (each one a different animal/vehicle, etc., in primary colors), another scarf for lady who does my nails and fell in love with knitted blocks I took with me (for waiting for my turn)-so I'm never bored =) Just finished baby blankets/sweaters/hats for three different little Momma's to be and blanket for one of our favorite Doctor lady friends =) One day hope to make a blanket for my own house =)


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Nothing exciting. The never ending supply of dish cloths for my friends op shop to sell. A 'hitchhiker' scarf for me in cotton. Scrap kitten squares. Mindless stuff. But it keeps the hands busy... and reduces the stash.


Stash reducing is always good. This week it seems I am addicted to soap sacks, last week was Santa clause mittens and boot cuffs/toppers. Next week maybe I will work on the 3 shawls I have on the needles and see if I can finish at least 2 of them. Itching to start something new - like a poppet but am not going to do that until I get to Florida. Also want to do sweaters for the grandsons. Too much to do - too little time. Also, not happy unless I have several things on the needles.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

What a great project and to remember the fun time you had with your mother.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am halfway through a Doctor Who Tom Baker scarf for my GD. It's easy knitting!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I've made 3 hats with the long tales for my 3 granddaughters. I want to make 6 pairs of mittens. I was just told I should make a baby blanket (that I've made several times and love) for a niece. I'm making "Olaf" of Frozen for 2 of my granddaughters. Who knows what else might pop into my head. Oh yeah, I also am making some gift card holders, and a dog coat. I know have a little dog with a thin fur coat so i can make that. My Collie never needed one.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

nuthouse said:


> More tea cosies ready for our inaugural Whorouly Village Fair this Sunday 26th October. Whorouly is a little rural 'village' situated between the Snow Road & Great Alpine Road in NE Victoria. Come & visit if you are in the area as we will be going from 9.30am till 3pm.


Could you show us a picture of some of your tea cosies?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, I am working on hats and mitt, for our knitting ministry at church, we give them to schools for children that don't have them. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm finishing up the beadwork on a scarf, and have socks, and a vest in the works.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

SallieH said:


> Could you show us a picture of some of your tea cosies?


I'll get my daughter to take a photo of my stall display & post it here next week.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Great! Tea Cosies have been on my "wish list" for quite some time now. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

Knitting a bright red baby sweater. I think all babies need a red sweater!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

I am almost finished with a crocheted 3D stitch scarf and then I have a baby blanket in the same pattern that's about three quarters finished.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm alternating between socks and a toddler sweater. Still have a latch hook rug waiting to get finished. And it is like 98% done. Just can't seem to want to do it.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrocheting all the squares together on the charity blanket my knitting group is making. I have till next Feb. to finish it, when the blanket with other goods will be taken out to Africa. Still lots of square to go!!!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I am currently trying to finish up a crocheted blanket for my grandson's double bed - seems like it will never end but is actually almost finished. Also working on a sweater for my younger grandson and mittens for my granddaughter and a scarf! Have lots of other things and lots of yarn just sitting there tempting me!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am crocheting hats for the Thanksgiving food boxes that our community distributes each year. Also knitting donation baby blankets for the Crisis Pregnancy Center.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I am knitting a mans thong underwear. Its what my SIL asked for as a birthday gift.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Two cardigans for my granddaughters, 2 and 5 years old. Then it will be scarves for friends and family. I'm committed to these because I have ordered 4 scarf/shawl pins to go with them.Only one is a Christmas gift for a friend, and one for my daughter just because she loves scarfs and cats (her scarf pin is a cat).
And I guess I would have to count the three sweaters I'm doing for myself. I work on them until I get bored, or if I have nothing else I have to do. Someday they will be finished (I hope!!)


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm half way through knitting a skirt with a double frill on the bottom. Just winging it from her measurements, so if it turns out ok I'll post a pic when finished.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

A cowl, a pair of socks, and several dead fish hats.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have so many WIPs that a better question would be, "what am I NOT working on?"


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm working on an afghan for one of the grandsons.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Aisles said:


> to day.
> 
> I've gone back to my childhood in a manner of speaking in that I'm making some Christmas Decorations I used to make with my mother as a child.
> 
> ...


Well, I went from being bored to having "stuff" to do. I am making a hat and scarf for myself (I hope), a cowl out of #3 yarn which I have never used before for my sister. I'm waiting for my new ChiagoGoo needles for this and a scarf for my niece. Just starting now because I wasn't going to do anything for anyone.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got two sweaters and a blanket on the needles and plan on casting on a sock while I'm on the train today heading to VOGUE KNITTING LIVE in Chicago. Can't wait to attend this event with my sister over the next couple of days. Taking three classes: Seams Like Surgery, Two Color Knitting and Hand Painted Yarn.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Winter scarf Brown/BEIGE, person placed an order for it.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm working on Lady Poncho for myself, in a neutral acrylic/wool blend. The pattern is interesting but it's a long process. To break the monotony of the yarn color, I took a break over the weekend & made a Minion hat, then followed up with fingerless mitts to go with the hat. They were all crochet so went fast, & the colors were bright & cheerful. I've finished those & gone back to my poncho with renewed enthusiasm. I also have a rug in double-strand dull brown mystery yarn. Wool, by the burn test. I dislike the color, but figure it will make a rug for a tile floor or for my cats. I work on it periodically.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i just finished a Dr.Who scarf(all 13 feet of it in the origional colors) for my son-in-law for Christmas.. a shawl and pocket scarf for charity now on the needles....
Blessings


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

mrswyzard said:


> I am knitting a mans thong underwear. Its what my SIL asked for as a birthday gift.


Well, that's an interesting project! Do we get to see it modeled?


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Working on the washcloths to use as wrapping paper that I posted about a couple of days ago. I'm on number 8 now, with 8 more to go. I'm not sure yet about the colors for two of them. I'm hoping to be invited for cake and ice cream for my great-granddaughter's 9th birthday on Sunday. I'll take a look in the bathroom to see what colors my granddaughter has used there. (I know, I should remember, but I don't.) If not, I'll stop in on Monday when I'm in their area.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Socks and a cowl.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

mrswyzard said:


> I am knitting a mans thong underwear. Its what my SIL asked for as a birthday gift.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am knitting a sweater coat for my granddaughter. I had to rip out the sleeves because I ran out of yarn and bought more but as I was knitting the sleeves (2 at a time) I see the yarn was enough of a difference so I need to start over and I guess knit every other row; is that how it is done?


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Could you share the pattern for the thong underwear? I'm interested!


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Knee socks for daughter, vest for hubby and a hat for self...then it's off to the UFO shelf.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hat and scarf set for my GD and a pair of socks for me


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Cowl, baby hat and cocoon (great grandson coming!), another cowl. Using up stash!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm working on personalized Christ. socks for new members of the family, plus alpaca cowl scarves for all the guys in the family for Christmas. I've already made ladies lace cowl scarves for all the gals. Very soft and warm. Luv knitting with alpaca. Ordered a grey yarn from my fys for a sweater for my youngest daughter also for Christ. Hope I get it all done!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well let's see, I have a crocheted afghan, 2 knitted baby dresses, a scarf, 2 dish clothes, a shawl and a sweater currently on the needles. I also have a puse that needs lined and handles. I generally don't have this many projects going at one time. Not sure how this happened. With blogs and gifts and a GD who brings me projects as well as a class I am teaching, they just piled up. Never fear, I will finish them all&#128517;


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Whoops that was suppose to be purse. That's what I get for not reading before hitting send. Yikes&#128551;


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I'M making reversible hats for charity.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

A baby gift...past due. Baby was early so I'm late!


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Lacy scarf with sequins for my sister. I'm having a few problems with the pattern instructions so I am introducing my own variations!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sox


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Aisles said:


> to day.
> 
> I've gone back to my childhood in a manner of speaking in that I'm making some Christmas Decorations I used to make with my mother as a child.
> 
> ...


I have just knitted some remembrance poppies and am just finishing a cardigan for my charity stash


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm doing the Haruni Shawl and just finished row nine on 'B' section. Drove me crazy this morning, had to keep tinking back then I noticed I had the wrong row up on my Kindle. No wonder the stitches did not match the previous row.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

I have been crocheting Christmas ornaments and also working on a shawl


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I am working on stuff for our church's craft sale next month. I am making coasters, UK scarf, table runner and UK placemats.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am working on the Rosalind shawl by Sivia Harding. It will be a beauty if I can just keep my mind on it. It is a neat pattern with beads, lots of beads.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Market bags - tons of them.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

NY-VA RPh said:


> I am making an afghan for my godson who is attending Colorado State. It's in his school colors.


I like your pattern...I'm supposed to be working on my grandsons afghan, the colors are black and gold (University of Colorado). I just decide on a pattern with those colors.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I am trying to make a "bed shrug" for myself using bits and pieces of leftover sock yarn. Crazy, I guess, because I have to use more sock yarn to finish it. I ran out of bits and pieces!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Large afghan for my 6'9" grandson. Bunting for my newest granddaughter. Christening blanket for same granddaughter.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Diane. How are u knitting your u of colo afghan ? Just curious. Sounds wonderful. I'm sure that will be greatly treasured by your grandson!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

nuthouse said:


> I'll get my daughter to take a photo of my stall display & post it here next week.


That would be nice. I will look out for it.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Just started a ladies gilet for son's girlfriend for christmas in black.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

I am knitting 4 Dad's Forest Hats for the guys on my Christmas list. I am also crocheting edges on 3 sets of Christmas napkins. I have already knitted 6 Christmas dishcloths. All the fingerless gloves patterns are calling me too.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Knitted scarves & hats all on multiple strands for charity. I enjoy working on 7mm&9mm bamboo/wood needles becuse it helps with R A, however finding good $$ deals on chunky weight yarns ......very difficult.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am done with my Christmas knitting and I am actually making myself a newsboy hat & a matching scarf! It is the first project I have made for myself except for an occasional scarf. I found this wonderful plum colored yarn and fell in love with it and decided "this is for me"! Excited to finish it!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Toddler socks and doll sweaters to use up stash of sock and fingering yarn. If they don't sell at craft fair, will donate to homeless shelter. Have been asked to make hat with beard. Does anyone know where to get the pattern (knit)?


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Since the weather here as turned to fall tempatures, I started knitting the Churchmouse Easy Folded Poncho. It is so light weight and soft, I can't wait to be done with it. It will be the perfect thing to replace a sweater.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

a scarf, hat is allready done.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

A blanket for my grand daughter.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I started a really mindless sweater while I was on vacation. (Back from vacation now, sigh.) I'm using Ice Yarns 45% angora/55% acrylic blend, in colors that move gently from darkest turquoise all the way up through ever-lighter turquoises and on to whites, then back again.

I'm making this as a tunic and making it oversized. Did five inches of ribbing and then launched into lots of stockinette stitch. Finished the back while on vacation. Now I'm on the front. Haven't decided yet what sort of neck to make; maybe a U-shaped one.

Will join the front and the back with the three-needle bindoff at the shoulders. Then I'll pick up the sleeves at the shoulders and knit my way down, doing five inches of ribbing at the cuffs.

Before vacation, I'd started on an afghan/blanket/bedspread made out of all my odds and ends of yarn, made in garter stitch strips. Just cast on thirty stitches and go. I've finished two strips and am on my third.

Hazel


----------



## STELLATRIGGER (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm workiing on scarfs most of them with a drop stitch or 2 - really pretty. Centered in the middle it gives a nice lace effect.

My next project is a Japanese Knot Bag. I've got the pattern, but it's too small. I'll have to change it a bit.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

dal craig crawford said:


> Diane. How are u knitting your u of colo afghan ? Just curious. Sounds wonderful. I'm sure that will be greatly treasured by your grandson!


Had good idea from Medieval Reenactor ...like using a graph for the buffalo, but I'm having second thoughts on how long it will take me. Then my other idea.... all black with gold logo. My daughter said make anything....he will love whatever I make. I'm open do any idea you might to mention. I'm almost finished with a diagonal scarf...then I'll start the afghan. Right now, I'm sitting in a hospital room keeping a friend company....


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am working on hats, scarves and mitts to sell at craft fairs, also a pair of slipper socks, which I'm hoping will look something like the picture on the pattern.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Well let's see, I have an afghan on the needles, I have those monsterbum pants on needles, I have a Breast Cancer Awareness scarf on the go, along with a sweater I have to finish. For now I think that is it. I have to keep different things on the go until the afghan is done because its for my grandson for Christmas so when I see him coming, I pick up something else to work on.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm crocheting boot toppers in the Crocodile Stitch for a couple of orders I got.Two down and one pair to go.I'm just waiting on DH to bring me the right color of yarn to finish the last pair.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

grammacat said:


> Toddler socks and doll sweaters to use up stash of sock and fingering yarn. If they don't sell at craft fair, will donate to homeless shelter. Have been asked to make hat with beard. Does anyone know where to get the pattern (knit)?


Long or short beard? I think I got mine from Ravelry. I am working on Sock Monkey hats right now for the teenage grandkids for Christmas.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I have about 5 inches left on the border of an afghan for my granddaughter (the last afghan for the three little girls); my second-ever pair of socks (using magic loop, for my boyfriend this time); a complicated throw for my mother that I have to do while sitting quietly (which I don't do nearly often enough); and I'm about to start a sweater for my boyfriend for Christmas (I've never made a sweater before, so will be doing the swatch, which is not important when making blankets). 

I must say, I'm enjoying finishing up my WIPs, and excited about starting some new projects. 

I want to learn to make thick dishcloths, but haven't focused on that yet. I need to get some nice cotton yarn and a simple-but-not-boring pattern. I was thinking about learning Fair Isle knitting with a dishcloth project.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Just finished a 7' long multi color blanket for my grandson and am now resting by making a few headbands for other family members. I'm using odds and ends for some of these and also am soon starting an afghan with little left-over balls of yarn. I hope this will help clear out some of my ever-growing stash.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I also want to start a magic ball or two.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh, and always in the back of my mind is creating a pattern of my boyfriend's motorcycle to incorporate into an afghan. I'm just not sure my skills are advanced enough to be able to create a pattern that uses more than just knit & purl stitches. I'd like to incorporate some RT and LT, etc. I'm just waiting for my skill level to catch up with my imagination.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I am just finishing up a "Peacock" latch hook rug. Knitting a basket weave afghan for my 8yr. old granddaughter. She requested a new one because she grew she said. She loves the basket weave pattern. Also cut out fabric to make 7 valances for our sunroom. Where ever I go in the car(passenger) I am always knitting preemie hats & blankets for the hospital. Oh, I clean the house too, ha ha. :lol:


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Spinning.... spinning... spinning! Just about to finish up all the yarn obligations I have with different alpaca farms in North Carolina. ... Soon, to be on to my own fiber projects.... have started spinning some very fine lace-weight alpaca 2-ply -- rose grey (though it really looks more like a rosey brown blend to me!) I want to do a decent measure of this to do some weaving in the new year coming.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

What am I working on? I'm working on not going crazy with not being able to knit. It's been over a month since surgery and am not even close to being able to knit. A week ago I saw the surgeon and was told the bone isn't fusing yet so here I sit. Next appointment will be in early November and am hoping for better news then.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

Been there done that. I know how you feel, I had joint replacement and all I could do was read, and read and read... to this day I don't want to read anymore. I hope you are up and better soon, maybe he will give you some physical terror(hehe) to help with your hands... 
I know how about organizing all your future projects... that should take you a while to do, I know it would me ;-)


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I am STILL working on the Doctor Who scarf for my son for Christmas. Also doing 2 ribbon scarves for presents.My grdd is getting a scarf in her college colors. I guess this is my scarf year.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Currently I am working on 3 baby afghans for the local hospital, and as soon as I find a pattern I'm going to start on a pair of socks for DH, then I must start the crocheted tools for my grandson's Christmas gift. He turned one today so I don't think he's too young for his own set of tools.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> I pray he will be better soon.


Thank you! All prayers welcome for our little guy.


----------



## adel (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been knitting fingerless gloves for charity. Black seems to be the in colour, so my next project is a beach bag knitted with house hold string. That should be fun....


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hats. For Christmas gifts......unless one turns out extra cute in which case I keep it


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Premonition on Ravelry, which is a rectangular shawl, in dark blue/grey lace weight mohair, with beads....wish me luck.


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just learned to use a "lifeline" I think you might find it useful, it might stop you having to pull out and start again from scratch. I'm knitting poppies in aid of the British Legion and I've started a lacey scarf(using lifeline). My future Sis-In-Laws Aunt sent me a LARGE bag of 2&3ply yarn and I'm new to lace knitting so this stash will be very handy, thank you Auntie Jeanie. Back to the poppies. T. T. F. N


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I made a Christmas pillow, you may have seen. It is plain knit,with a knitted clothesline--- I call it. On it you put three mini knitted christmas stockings. Ident a step further,cause I hate to knit that much just stocking stitch, I put fancy cables on the back so you canreverse it. I put knitted notes inthe stockings like the date, from Nani, and I love you more---- something we have always put on letters a e-mails for years. I have also made12 mini stockings to put on the Christmas pkgs. I will wrap in tissue paper, use yarn instead of ribbon, and put a stocking on to hang on the tree. I haveideawhat will go in the pkgs. except my daughter is getting my mothers watch that she got at her high school graduation in 1916. My son his getting his great grandfathers pocket watch. I only have ten more to get. Ali


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

Socks, as usual.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Knitting some hats for a charity project, trying some new patterns ~


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been working on doll clothes for two American girl dolls. One outfit is a lavender skirt, sweater, white blouse, lavender and white striped leggings and matching hat. Another will be mint green overalls and sweater. Thank goodness only 2 of my 4 granddaughters are into dolls!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Aisles said:


> to day.
> 
> I've gone back to my childhood in a manner of speaking in that I'm making some Christmas Decorations I used to make with my mother as a child.
> 
> ...


Be sure to post a picture when you are done. Currently I am working on a prayer shawl for a knitting ministries that just started at my church. We are going to work on several different things, but right now our group is working on prayer shawls. I have a button front poncho pattern that I want to make for myself. I bought the yarn, but haven't gotten a chance to make it. Maybe in between prayer shawls I will be able to get it done.

Don't forget to post that picture.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Working on a lap robe in peach color and two cowls both in different shades of brown for DD and GD for Christmas. Have several wip to be finished up after the holiday's.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, I will check Ravelry.


JillF said:


> Long or short beard? I think I got mine from Ravelry. I am working on Sock Monkey hats right now for the teenage grandkids for Christmas.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm working on sock loom socks the Pedicure type and just once I'd like to have them come out the same length (never more than 4 rows difference). Maybe I'm working on them too long or too late at night.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am working on bordering an afghan, two diaper covers for sets I already made the hat, shirt and booties for; a wheelchair shawl for a nursing home patient, a C2C baby blanket which I am about halfway through and a simple knit scarf for homeless shelter.

I do have other WIP's but I am only actively working on what I listed in the above paragraph.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Working on an afghan for one of my granddaughters.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm knitting a simple stockinette pullover sweater for my grandson age 6. It won't be done for Christmas but I'll send it to him when it's done. It's mad with Bernat Softee Chunky yarn in "crayon box" colors. Very bright an colorful.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> Knit diagonal baby blanket in Dippity Dots. I have to get this finished soon so I can do my Christmas scarves and another baby blanket for a January 3rd baby shower.


Please post a photo of your Dippity Dots baby blanket when you finish. Just bought some of the yarn (on impulse) and would love to see how it makes up. It looks like a fun yarn.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Geebart said:


> How much do the dishcloths sell for?


Not sure if you meant this for me. The op shop sell them for $3 AU. If I sold them privately I would charge a bit more, $4 or $4.50. I make them around 8 - 9 " square or slightly rectangular. I get a lot of the cotton donated, from the op shop or my knitting group. I love doing them. They are so portable and go quickly. I always have one on the needles, along with other things. Nothing fancy, people love them and put in orders. I can't knit them fast enough.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

SallieH said:


> Great! Tea Cosies have been on my "wish list" for quite some time now. Can't wait to see yours!


I love tea cosies too. I make them for myself, mine are fairly plain. Nothing like the fancy ones I see in books. I plan to do some charity ones for the op shop to sell one day... I'll make them a little fancier than my plain ones though.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

tmvasquez said:


> Whoops that was suppose to be purse. That's what I get for not reading before hitting send. Yikes😧


There is an 'edit' button on the bottom of all your own posts. You have an hour to edit them before the button disappears. It's very handy, I use mine often. Cheers.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Let's see, two crochet baby blankets, 1 crochet hat, 1 knitted prayer shawl, a teddy bear, a pair of socks, 1 knitted hat and a couple of dishcloths.


----------



## Denile (Oct 23, 2014)

Im working on a sorority throw for my niece... Im looking for Greek crochet graph. Any answers?


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Aisles said:


> to day.
> 
> I've gone back to my childhood in a manner of speaking in that I'm making some Christmas Decorations I used to make with my mother as a child.
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun, cute. I'm working on a scarf, sweaters for my granddaughters, a cowl/shawlette, and thinking about starting Christmas presents.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I am knitting the fabric ruffled scarf. Then I will be making hats and dishcloths. I also want to make the one row scarf.
By the way a new Big Lots opened in Millville,NJ.It is selling some beautiful pastel shades of acryllic yarn;50gr balls are just one dollar each.I think the yarn is imported but I don't know from where.Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I am knitting the fabric ruffled scarf. Then I will be making hats and dishcloths. I also want to make the one row scarf.
By the way a new Big Lots opened in Millville,NJ.It is selling some beautiful pastel shades of acryllic yarn;50gr balls are just one dollar each.I think the yarn is imported but I don't know from where.Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Crocheted bookmarks, knitted cup cozies and a crocheted scarf.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Nearly finished with a chenille baby blanket/ bath towel for a good friend's grandson. Next up, a cowl for my favorite sister-in-law with some gorgeous bulky blue yarn I got at an antique / gift shop when we were together last summer.( There was lots of high quality yarn for $3 a skein. The owner of the shop was getting rid of leftovers from her stash.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:lol: At the moment I am knitting a matinee Jacket. scarf and finishing the edges on a cot blanket.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

What are "Hitch-hiker shawls"? Sound interesting.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Fair Isle sweater and hat set, toddler boy sweater, eurohood ,baby girl sweater


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start my first pair of socks. Just finished my fourth pair of Bella mittens.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am designing a new pattern of a cushion and in red>>my new feature colour>>>just a few items of red to give my lounge a lift-I am tired of lime green


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

A sweater out of Aunt Lydia's Baker's cotton. On #1 needled. I may have it done by Christmas! LOL


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Amberdragon, Are there specifics for Dr. Who scarves- like yarn weight, needle size, or width? It's been too long since I'be seen the Dr. but do remember the scarf. Please refresh my memory. Many thanks, lizzie &#128515;


----------



## HFBurson (Jul 19, 2014)

lizziebe said:


> Amberdragon, Are there specifics for Dr. Who scarves- like yarn weight, needle size, or width? It's been too long since I'be seen the Dr. but do remember the scarf. Please refresh my memory. Many thanks, lizzie 😃


Are you asking about the original from the 60's-70's? they are all black and I do not know if I ever saw a measurement of how long it was. I used US 6 size needles and I just measured the person I was making it for and made it so it would wrap three times around the neck with at least 5 inches of drape for each wrap and reach their knees. I would cast on about 35 to 45 depending for a woman or man.
The "New Doctor" Tom Baker as the actor had as many as 9 scarves, (the number is disputed), that he wore during his acting of the Doctor, and many have tracked them and made patterns. Each one had its own unique characteristics. Some of them are amazingly expensive to put in all the colors. 
Try Doctor Who Scarf. Com
I found the many patterns and tips fun.
There is also:
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/drwho/drwhoscarves.htm
Those are free and quick to down load


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Currently, I'm making an asymmetric shawl and a cardigan. Next on my list is a pair of felted mittens. I have a few other WIPS that need attention and 3 UFOs that I really do plan on finishing, someday.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am working on hats, cowls, and finferless mitts.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I crocheted while on vacation. I made a "dress" towel topper. I attempted to crochet an ornament cover that was posted on KP a bit ago. I ran out of yarn (I had only brought a single bon bon)so gave my sister a nice cup doily instead.

I have a second sock (knit) about 2/3 done, a Margot sweater (knit) about 1/3 done, and just started a (crochet)sampler "man afghan made with LOVE."


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I need a Dr. Who scarf like another hole in the head, but it brought back fun memories- aND I could just leave it on the needles practically forever for when I'm frustrated with a pattern aND need a break. Joyous Knitting! And thanks again.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

lizziebe said:


> What are "Hitch-hiker shawls"? Sound interesting.


Pattern is available on Ravelry for a few $. I made this one narrower so it's more a scarf than a shawlette. Just cast off 6 stitches at each tooth instead of 5. (from about 15th tooth)


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am still making premie caps for the hospital.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am still making premie caps for the hospital.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Pattern is available on Ravelry for a few $. I made this one narrower so it's more a scarf than a shawlette. Just cast off 6 stitches at each tooth instead of 5. (from about 15th tooth)


Really beautiful scarf! Very nice work.

I'm working on a baby blanket (boring, light tan), just finished a cute cowl and matching fingerless mitts (has some navy and orange, Go Broncos!), and planning on something out of teal very chunky yarn. Got a teal sweater in the works also (can you guess what my favorite color is?). Oh, also gonna make a pair of fingerless mitts in a heavy masculine tweed for my SIL's dad for Christmas. At least I'll get one Christmas gift done this year! :thumbup:


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

nuthouse said:


> More tea cosies ready for our inaugural Whorouly Village Fair this Sunday 26th October. Whorouly is a little rural 'village' situated between the Snow Road & Great Alpine Road in NE Victoria. Come & visit if you are in the area as we will be going from 9.30am till 3pm.


Here is a photo of my tea cosy display at the Fair today. Sorry I didn't get a closup but my elder daughter should have some which I will post at a later date so you can see more detail.
Another knitter on the organising committee also had her topsy-turvy dolls for sale. I was chuffed to sell 10 cosies as well as other items including lots of our nuts, my younger daughter's homemade baby items & an Aunty's jam. A most profitable day for us as well as being a successful day for our small community with fifty stalls, various displays & activities and about a thousand visitors on the day!


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Very lovely display. I had a market stall for over ten years.so know that a good display sells and yours is very good.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

the second sock/stocking ...lace stocking


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am working on a scarf for me, a hat for my fiance and I have another hat on the needles.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

nuthouse said:


> Here is a photo of my tea cosy display at the Fair today. ...Another knitter on the organising committee also had her topsy-turvy dolls for sale. I was chuffed to sell 10 cosies as well as other items including lots of our nuts, my younger daughter's homemade baby items & an Aunty's jam....


Lovely display, wish I could have been there. Love those topsy turvy dolls too. Looking forward to seeing close up of your tea cosies.   

PS, I wish there was a 'like' button on KP!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> .... I also want to make the one row scarf....


Please, what is a 'one row scarf'?

Edit; Found out from Mr Google. Very nice scarf. I might have to make one also...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

lizziebe said:


> .... I need a Dr. Who scarf like another hole in the head, but it brought back fun memories...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm still working on a Hats,scarves and ear warmers for the school children. The weather is changing in a Upstate NY so will be delivering my all my stuff


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Just finished a pair of socks for DH and started another pair. Also, have a pair started for me and a baby sweater going. Need to finish a pair of slippers for my GD.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I did a prayer catcher yesterday which turned out OK since I don't crochet very much. I plan on making a few more... Mostly I'm working on knitting a 'wardrobe' for an 18" doll my GD will be getting for Christmas.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I am also making some Christmas decorations a friend is sending me instructions
for stars and I have already made a couple of bells. But I now trying to remember how to use my knitting machine which is no easy task!


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi ya every1, I'm on with my 1st attempt at knitting lace and am loving it, I'm also doing squares to make a throw it's 1 of those 'part work'magazines, you get patterns and the yarn to make each square. Looking through the latest edition theres another pattern for a throw which I liked so I've been in my stash and found the ideal yarn, Ive done 4 squares already, can't put it down its a case of "Just 1 more pattern then I'll stop" but you never do .lol I think it's time for a cup of tea and do 1 more pattern then try to get some sleep(thats a joke).T. T. F . N.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope your grandson is well soon.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

NY-VA RPh said:


> I am making an afghan for my godson who is attending Colorado State. It's in his school colors.


Also Packers colors.

Me???....I'm working on the little girl's dress that I frogged last week.

This time I've changed the pattern and I think it'll be finished by the end of this week....IF I don't have to frog again.


----------



## Denile (Oct 23, 2014)

Its very colorful... I like it... colors that stand out...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very bright.


----------

